# Eager Beaver 200



## TDunk (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been eyeing up an older Eager Beaver (Morbark) 200. I'm guessing it has a fair amount of hours on it, has some dings and dents but doesn't look beat to [email protected] though. It has a 4cyl. ford diesel (80 hp i think) and is a 12" feed. Are there any major probs. with these chippers? The main thing i'm curious about is in the "BC1500 Post", they were saying that even though a chipper is rated at 12", it can't accually chip logs that big. Just wondering what everyone else had to say.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Morbark Eager Beever 200.

Mine is a 1985.

Main problem is the hydraulic motors are keyed onto the rollers, but the top roller is not attached to two bearings, so it wears the coupling assembly to the point where you start breaking keys. 

I have put 10" logs through it. But you need to remember, the little 4 cyl can only handles so much. If you use the hydraulics to stop it before it bogs down, the thing will chip the 10" logs all day with nice sharp blades. 

People try to use them like the new high powered diesel units. You CAN"T beat them up like that. Remember you are dealing with 1980's technology, the best available at the time.

If you keep it greased, sharp, and hydraulic oil changed, and engine oil changed, the thing will be GREAT.

It IS NOT the chipper to use if all you are doing is trying to pound 12" inchers through all day.


----------



## UpperCanadaTree (Nov 21, 2008)

I have an '87 Beever 200 with a 76hp cummins on it. They run great, but as the others said, you can't pound huge wood through them all day. As far as the broken keys goes, we found that they were wearing because the hydraulic motors weren't supported at the ends, and were flopping around. We built a bracket to mount the upper hydraulic motor to the pivot, which stopped the flopping around, and haven't replaced a key yet! (6 yrs)


----------



## TDunk (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a chuck-n-duck that runs great, but i found what i thought to be a pretty good deal on this hyd. feeder and thought i'd up grade a little bit. I can throw 8" pine thru the chuck-n-duck in about 3 foot pieces (almost to time comsuming ) so i was hoping to find a chipper that could do pieces at least that diam. with out much trouble.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Nov 23, 2008)

I've got an old 290 which I installed a 65hp.air-cooled wisconsin . The old, blown-up Ford 4 cyl. had less power. Also installed an ajustable hydraulic flow controller( slows down the infeed speed). Almost like auto-feed on 12" wood, especially Pine ! No more anti-freeze or plugged radiators ruining the engine. Just keep the air filter clean.Simple wiring & easy to work on. Switched from clutch to belt-drive on the cutter wheel . Simply grab the engineered lever & slide engine foward to engage. Always use the KISS method. KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID !!!!!!


----------

